# Fever



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Have ya caught it yet???_


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes. Yes I believe I have.

And ya know what...I Like "summer" quill...much improved over "winter" quill... :mrgreen:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Sober Quill... _ :wink:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_It always seems to hit this time of year, I believe it's tied to the **** gear catalogs that are now showin up in the mail... Must have pathogen lined pages... :shock: _


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> _Sober Quill... _ :wink:


BULL!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_No bull, took me 3 months of tryin after last yrs huntink season to quit... A rough road to go down at first... Still, it's not real easy but better..._


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome pic there. thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

its a fever only whiskey can cure till sept 6, doves are chic birds so they dont count


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> awesome pic there. thanks for sharing them with us


_Thank ya kindly Sir..._



> its a fever only whiskey can cure till sept 6, doves are chic birds so they dont count


_Been there done that and I found it only magnify's the fever... Doves are Chic birds, sure, also shootin warm up bird's, unless you ferget the Deet..._


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Quill Gordon... back in action. Much better than that Nasium guy. :wink:


My main man and his awesome pics are back "QUILL GORDON" has kind of a nice ring to it huh? does this mean you are drankin' again? :wink:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

"Ive been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
cause there aint no one for to give you no pain"

_This song comes to mind and it fits the name situation, of course I'm not a harse but the part of being out of the rain with it makin no sense in relation to the desert symbolizes the drinkin fer me... It does feel goot to be out of the rain..._ :wink:

La, la la


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Sober Quill... _ :wink:


Good luck.

23 years for me, still wanna drink.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrads Quill, just like Uncle Ted Nugent says "Get high on Life and this mystical thing we call hunting" But I must say that dude has had to do some serious drugs and alcohol in his days I know he says he hasn't but............ :shock:


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> "Ive been through the desert on a horse with no name
> It felt good to be out of the rain
> In the desert you can remember your name
> cause there aint no one for to give you no pain"
> ...


Congrats Quill! We all need to check ourselves on occasion..whether it be drinkin, thinkin, er..whatever! Good to have ya back under yer true name.

Rick


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Quill,

I love your shots. I have a couple questions though. Oak(I think that's his name) holds the pose you put him in very well. How did you get him to do that? My pup won't hold a pose to save its little life and that's fine with me, but your pictures always make me jealous for you and your pup's ability to hold the pose and create a great shot. Strong work.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Ahhh feel the Luv, thanks fer the support Compadre's!!!

Caddis, Oak has been photographed on so many occasions it's hard now to keep him out of the shot... If the cameroo is a shootin he'll mosey on over pick up a bird and pose, usually when I don't want him to... It started with sit and stay, then hold and with repetition he became a model of sorts..._


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Quill,
> 
> I love your shots. I have a couple questions though. Oak(I think that's his name) holds the pose you put him in very well. How did you get him to do that? My pup won't hold a pose to save its little life and that's fine with me, but your pictures always make me jealous for you and your pup's ability to hold the pose and create a great shot. Strong work.


 Ol'Oak just loves the photo shoots! I could say that he has had more shots of him than any dog in the WORLD! The day there is Oak pups on the ground is the day I own a Lab!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Fer some reason I smell Bullsheet... Anyone else smell that???_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Smell it! :shock: Hell, I just stepped in it!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Fer some reason I smell Bullsheet... Anyone else smell that???_


Tellin ya SOMEDAY!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> Quill Gordon said:
> 
> 
> > _Fer some reason I smell Bullsheet... Anyone else smell that???_
> ...


And your gonna start shootin ducks too, right?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

nope.like said here and elsewhere,them ducks eat poop


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Alright, who here think's Jonny U is this character???_


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics man... thats good stuff.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Alright, who here think's Jonny U is this character???_


Not me! The grammar is waaayy...too good! :wink:

Rick


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Jonny Utah is AKA bird blaster or GSP Representz. I can't decide which. Or maybe TAK from a work computer? I'm only guessing those guys because they all kind of talk (write) in the same style.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it is that SOB that used to stalk Quill on the old forum, Quill you know who I mean, you pm'd one time about him!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> nope.like said here and elsewhere,them ducks eat poop


I might have to go against me rule! Don't shoot what you don't intend to eat! Then I thought I have shot a yote or two over the years and never blessed meself with that jerky...

So I just might as long as I don't have to eat them and I hear the dogs love it with Greek Seasoning!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

GSPman said:


> Quill Gordon said:
> 
> 
> > _Alright, who here think's Jonny U is this character???_
> ...


Thanks! I think? :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I think Jonny Utah is AKA bird blaster or GSP Representz. I can't decide which. Or maybe TAK from a work computer? I'm only guessing those guys because they all kind of talk (write) in the same style.


I was thinking FEATHERBUSTER... But I understand he is chained to a shovel in his yard, I know it sure is not me, Handsome SOB but not me.

I am sure the Mods could find out the IRP or what ever number they use to track us. But not me.

Sure wish you would come out, not that way!

Give us some Clues!!!!!!!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> But I understand he is chained to a shovel in his yard,


_Smart man, earning bonus points in the preseason..._


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Bird Blaster aka Meathead, he needs directions to find his own arse..._ :shock: :wink: :lol:









*Rooster Slayin Sombeach though...*


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

i seen a goshawk out in the ole basin today scouten :wink: bird that is, not ancient forum contributor


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> i seen a goshawk out in the ole basin today scouten :wink: bird that is, not ancient forum contributor


U sly SOB with forked tongue!!!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Who is forked tongue SOB???_ *Goshawk*


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Who is forked tongue SOB???_ *Goshawk*


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I knew it Quill I Knew it this is the sob that you pm'd me about! -/O\-


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_AP had'em pegged all along... Go figure, I was thinkin Senor Kos... Goshawk mockin the TAKman???_ _Goshawk go easy on the peyotee mawn, I don't want the Tribe to be runnin out before Fall, **** it!!! They owe me big fer Oak findin their buck last season..._


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude, ok so I finally found a pic of yours that I really did not want to see! :?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

i was going to submitt for reinstatement over there on the bird dawg forum , whats the chances soft rob will let me back in. wish i knew which mod over there was such the hard a$$, supose its one that aint the boss at home


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> i was going to submitt for reinstatement over there on the bird dawg forum , whats the chances soft rob will let me back in. wish i knew which mod over there was such the hard ****, supose its one that aint the boss at home


Hell ya sign up! It is kinda a softer, lovers type place now days...... Did you get the boot from there, ya just can't let the man hold ya down!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Dude, ok so I finally found a pic of yours that I really did not want to see! :?


_He was in a purdy thick area and one of Oaks bad habits is he loves the smell of deer, I noticed a scuffle down in a gully beyond some Russian Olive trees and this feller was puttin the charge on ole Oak...
I know, it's hard not to have sympathy for the poor feller... I thought about ending it right there but valued my scalp... We ran into a couple Tribesmen on the way out lookin for'em, showed'em the pic and gav'em directions... I think they thought I was White Devil..._


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> i was going to submitt for reinstatement over there on the bird dawg forum


_Does Doc Favor still visit that site???_


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

no use in going back there, soft rob has gave in to all like his kind. alls me post have been deleted, and the pound is gone. the only place youll see some good ole flip flopping and caving to special intrest group like that is in the democratic party. got to looken around and noticed some of the boys who havent shown up here also left in a blaze of glory. what would old soft rob and the gang done in a different era? its a **** shame there aint no one with the heart or attitude of those in the past like william h bonney, doc holiday,wild bill, the james brothers, the youngers, and yes even as late as the early 90's like your very own jonny utah. STAY STRONG NON CONFORMIST O*--


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

DGFavor is a regular contributor on the BD forum. There's more than a few of us who appreciate a good non-conformist.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Doc's a good ole boy, becoming quite the photog to boot!!!_


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> no use in going back there, soft rob has gave in to all like his kind. alls me post have been deleted, and the pound is gone. the only place youll see some good ole flip flopping and caving to special intrest group like that is in the democratic party. got to looken around and noticed some of the boys who havent shown up here also left in a blaze of glory. what would old soft rob and the gang done in a different era? its a **** shame there aint no one with the heart or attitude of those in the past like william h bonney, doc holiday,wild bill, the james brothers, the youngers, and yes even as late as the early 90's like your very own jonny utah. STAY STRONG NON CONFORMIST O*--


He who you talk about is a MOD here!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> no use in going back there, soft rob has gave in to all like his kind. alls me post have been deleted, and the pound is gone. the only place youll see some good ole flip flopping and caving to special intrest group like that is in the democratic party. got to looken around and noticed some of the boys who havent shown up here also left in a blaze of glory. what would old soft rob and the gang done in a different era? its a **** shame there aint no one with the heart or attitude of those in the past like william h bonney, doc holiday,wild bill, the james brothers, the youngers, and yes even as late as the early 90's like your very own jonny utah. STAY STRONG NON CONFORMIST O*--


Exactly what is "my kind"??? You got banned for good reason on the UBD forum. And you are on your way here.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

oops, that ole boy is everywhere, i'd best get back to whats important, hunten, but to answer the question, it is caving to a few complaints from ones who knew they couldnt handle the pound to start with. FEVER= mountains being covered with berries this year and some duskie blues waiting to hit the ground. me reccomendation is, step away from keyboard, and if yas in good enuff shape start scouten the high aspen country and if you aint, have fun shooten doves.


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> no use in going back there, soft rob has gave in to all like his kind. alls me post have been deleted, and the pound is gone. the only place youll see some good ole flip flopping and caving to special intrest group like that is in the democratic party. got to looken around and noticed some of the boys who havent shown up here also left in a blaze of glory. what would old soft rob and the gang done in a different era? its a **** shame there aint no one with the heart or attitude of those in the past like william h bonney, doc holiday,wild bill, the james brothers, the youngers, and yes even as late as the early 90's like your very own jonny utah. STAY STRONG NON CONFORMIST O*--


Somone has been watching too much "Tombstone" and "The long Riders". 
Is this the same hard A non conforming Johny Utah that has an add on Craigs list for blind cleaning? Don't think your idol Doc Holiday did much house cleaning. 

Please help me get in shape so I don't have to hunt doves. :lol: 
You are sure an arrogant S.O.B.


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

Quill, It has been way too long man!!! Your pics rock as always. Come back over to UBD.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

chkrhntr said:


> Quill, It has been way too long man!!! Your pics rock as always. Come back over to UBD.


Why would he want to go over to UBD? I am over here now! 8) :mrgreen:

My new "HOME" :wink:


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

??? Did you leave UBD? 
I'm off to try and go find those yahoos that are out counting sage grouse. Have fun.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _AP had'em pegged all along... Go figure, I was thinkin Senor Kos... Goshawk mockin the TAKman???_ _Goshawk go easy on the peyotee mawn, I don't want the Tribe to be runnin out before Fall, **** it!!!_


If it's this Jonny Utah your looking for well keep looking because it's NOT me. This is the first time I have visited this forum in about 4 months...and I wasn't planning on visiting anytime soon but I heard there was a couple backstabbing bastiches trying to drag my name through the mud. So I came to find out what was going on.


Quill Gordon said:


> _Who is forked tongue ***???_ *Goshawk*


I don't speak with a forked tongue and I have never had to hide behind a false name like a little wussy. (Take a lesson Jonny Utah) If there is anything y'all should remember about me it is that I always shot straight from the hip and stood behind my posts good, bad, right or wrong I stood behind them and let the chips fall where they may. And I sure as hell never back stabbed anyone that wasn't around to defend themselves.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Whatcha been hidin' for then Gos? :wink:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

chkrhntr, ill take arrogant sob as a compliment, and dont forget young guns 1 and 2! goshawk,i never said i was you, i just said i seen a goshawk and it watnt the one fron the forum, you remind me of that one guy from the old dalton gang though


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr. Utah is not Goshawk.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

HAH! And Mr. Kryptonite was not Mr. Wood**** and Mr. Wood**** was not Sage and Sage is not Tater right Rob? 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Whatcha been hidin' for then Gos? :wink:


I haven't been hiding... unlike some of you I have a life away from the crap that goes on around these forums. I don't have time to sit around 24-7 and read the mindless drivel posted by a backstabber.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

............and that's all she wrote for this thread. 

This isn't going to go anywhere but further south. I'm locking it down.


----------

